# Qualora non sia previsto



## Veriver81

Bonjour à tout le monde,

je suis en train de traduire cette phrase en français, mais j'ai beacoup de doutes de grammaire. Je viens de lire beaucoup de thread de WR, mais je ne suis pas encore convencue.

La phrase à traduire: " Qualora non sia previsto da precisi accordi contrattuali, il cliente dovrà siposrre di un'adeguata alimentazione elettrica"

Ma traduction: " S'il n'est pas prévu dans les accords contractuels, le Client devra disposer d'une adéguate alimentation électrique"


Mais ma doute principale est: " Dans le cas où il n'est pas prévu dans les accords contractuels, le Client ..." 
Dans le cas où + indicatif est-il correcte ou pas?

Merci bien pour votre aide.

V.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Veriver,
penso che direi: _Sauf/En l'absence d'accord contractuel (écrit) particulier/contraire, le client._...(non so se lo direi al plurale ma in ogni caso basterebbe aggiungere le varie "s"..)

Naturalmente.... aspettiamo anche altre opinioni!


----------



## Veriver81

Ciao Nunou,
grazie mille! la tua proposta mi piace molto! Ne terrò di conto! 
Spesso resto troppo fedele al testo d'origine e mi incarto da sola!

V.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Veriver e Nunou ,
Avrei un'altra proposta: "Sauf clause particulière écrite, le client devra disposer d'un raccordement électrique approprié".


----------



## Nunou

Sì Matou...io poi avevo completamente tralasciato la seconda parte...che è decisamente meglio così come la proponi tu!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, per essere sincero non sono _affatto_ () sicuro di cosa significhi "un'adeguata alimentazione elettrica": rete, alimentatore in corrente continua/alternata, ecc.


----------



## Nunou

Ahahah....neppure io Matou...ma di certo è qualcosa che non si mangia!!! 
Scherzi a parte...qui c'è la spiegazione in italiano http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alimentazione_elettrica....
e qui in francese  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alimentation_électrique


Con affatto...ehm...pardon...con aff*e*tto!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Aoh, grazie, ma di tecnica, me ne intendo parecchio. Volevo dire che la frase italiana era assai imprecisa (lo so, assai=très, fort), dunque difficile da tradurre.


----------



## Nunou

Scherzavo Matou....è praticamente ovvio che t'intendi di tecnica altrimenti non avresti scritto quello che hai scritto prima. Penso che "calzi a pennello"....


----------



## matoupaschat

Acc...Non avevo letto la tua battuta. Io invece, sono a volte impermeabile all'umorismo italiano (o italosvizzero, capirai cosa volevo dire). Succedeva già anni fa quando andavo in vacanza in Toscana. Poi credo volentieri che le signore non capiscano il linguaggio tecnico. Mi batto il petto, mi strappo i capelli che mi restano sulla testa e mi sprofondo nella cenere, ahimé.
A presto, cara Nunou!


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> ..... Mi batto il petto, mi strappo i capelli ecc. ecc....



Ma figurati Matou...non vale la pena fare tutte queste cose per così poco!!! Hai ragione però quando dici che non è sempre
facile cogliere l'ironia di un'altra lingua....capita anche a me col francese...non proprio tutto mi risulta così ovvio!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Contrattualmente parlando, spesso, in italiano, trovo la formula "qualora non_ diversamente _previsto da accordi ..."  "Sauf accord contraire, conclu préalablement par écrit, le Client  ..."   (?)


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Contrattualmente parlando, spesso, in italiano, trovo la formula "qualora non_ diversamente _previsto da accordi ..."  "*Sauf accord contraire, conclu préalablement par écrit, le Client  ...*"   (?)




Ciao Anna, i bizz sono allegati, come sempre


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Anna, i bizz sono allegati, come sempre



Sì! Anch'io, Matou!!! Tanti bizz sempre allegati e sempre ... tanti allegati!


----------



## Veriver81

Grazie a tutti per il vs aiuto!
V.


----------

